

Prince’s Nonsense - mikecane
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2010/07/06/princes-nonsense/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Prince's statement may not make sense to me or you but I don't share the
author's view that it somehow makes him an anachronism. He's an artist, not a
business person. He has always lived and worked in a creative universe that
only loosely intersects with the rest of us. Overall I think it's a good thing
that there are still some artists who are not following the mainstream path.

